# Brand New to IBS-Undefined. Life style and Diet, Relationships.ect...



## Koz (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Reader, I'm brand new to IBS, I got diagnosed this summer (july 21st) by my local hospital, and there sending me to a GI specializt this comming Tuesday. What should I ask? and I've never been one to eat vegies, how should i treat my diet? I've already switched to whole wheat bread, gluten free pasta, brown rice, and no caffine. Also I'm starting college his September, Freshman just out of High school. How should i treat meeting people and dating? I know im not going to party to avoid any sickness, but how should I go about this?thanks! I know its alot to read and answear but any Input and insight will be much welcomed! Thank you!


----------



## mc123 (Mar 30, 2012)

IBS is different for everyone so you need to figure out what works best for you. This can be a very long and tedious process. My diet is extremely restrictive, but I have found it to be helpful over time. I am following the FODMAPs diet, which suggests being gluten and lactose free, as well as, limiting intake of different sugars and starches. It even limits some fruits and vegetables that may cause more symptoms and this surprised me at first. There is a forum on this site about diet and a lot of people have had success with FODMAPs, so you may want to look there for some answers and decide how to go about altering your diet. One comment I would like to make about the diet changes you mentioned is that eating whole wheat bread and then gluten free pasta is pretty much one extreme to the other. Wheat is one of the most commonly known types of gluten. Therefore one is high in gluten and the other (the pasta) has none. Going gluten free may not be necessary for you, but it might be a good idea to choose one or the other, either going gluten free or eating more fiber and whole wheat bread, and see what works for you. I have found the relationships aspect of IBS to be the hardest part. My social life changes drastically as my IBS worsened, I had to stop playing sports competitively, partying, staying out late, and I was even hesitant to make plans during the day time in fear of my IBS acting up, but after almost 3 years things are finally starting to improve. Depending on the severity of your IBS you may still be able to hang out, meet new people, and party with your friends without drinking or staying out too late (if those things bother you). Some advice I have gotten from other members of this site is to surround yourself with understanding people that don't mind if you have to cancel plans or postpone dates. When I first start hanging out with new people I just say I have a lot of stomach issues and food intolerances, and sometimes I even get sick with no relation to food. I keep it very vague at first because it is pretty embarrassing explaining what actually goes on. You should also have a friend or two that you can confide in about what is really going on so that you don't feel so alone. If you are nervous about your IBS acting up during tests or exams you may be able to request to write your exams in a separate room, this sometimes requires a doctors note so it might be a good idea to see your doctor before leaving for school if you will be moving away from home. If you are in smaller classes it would help to let your professors know what you are going through in case of absences from class or if you may need an extension on an assignment. I try to get projects and studying done well in advance in case of a flareup right before a due date or an exam. If you are planning to live in residence and attend a meal hall, you should speak to someone about meal options that are suitable for you, especially once you figure out what decreases your symptoms. Some places are very lenient and make a separate meal for you, or can direct you to an area where the meals are safe for you to eat. A lot of people are more understanding than we expect! I hope some of these ideas have helped, good luck!!


----------

